# The Gate / Beaver - A few simple questions



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

*Hello everyone, could someone let me know if The Gate and Beaver have 110v at the pit tables or do I need to bring a power supply of some sort?

Lastly, Im having trouble locating a current schedule for Beaver raceway, Im sure Im just not looking in the right spot. I believe I found a current schedule for The Gate.

My touring and WGT cars are just about complete and im planning to hit the tracks when the weather turns around a bit, hopefuly early April.

Thank you all for the information, this site has been a great help so far!*


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The Gate has plenty of power in the pits.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

In the 3-4 times I've raced at Beaver there was plenty of outlets, at least upstairs... Never pitted down stairs. As for a schedule for them I don't know of anything except for watching on here on their thread.

Kevin


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

T28, you have my PM address, (and if you like, my e-mail) but also look at our Facebook page:
The Raceway / The Crawlspace in Beaver 
for complete schedules of all Beaver events.
FYI We are having an unscheduled practice/race this Sunday, with the doors at 11am. Next Sunday MARCH 10th is our next regularly scheduled on-road race. Thanks, and hope to see you then! John


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

we are having a practice this sunday and the beaver doors open at 11 stop by and check it out

the next schedualed race day is march 10 dooes open 11 racing starts at 2


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

beat me to it john lol


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the information! When is it that Beaver switches with The Gate and starts racing on Saturdays?


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

T28Pilot said:


> Thanks for the information! When is it that Beaver switches with The Gate and starts racing on Saturdays?


Hello again, pretty much NEVER. Saturdays are usually oval dates when we have those races. On a few of those dates, we get a couple of your neighbors from Warren, PA to come down and race, plus Erie & New York folks too.
We run all through the summer as well with A/C (air conditioning). You need to make time to visit- really.:thumbsup: THANKS !! John


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

*One Last Question*

Ahhh, just thought of another question....do both tracks have handout transponders or do I need to supply my own? If so are transponders sold at the track or where can I pick one up? 

When is it that Beaver switches with The Gate and starts racing on Saturdays?

Thank You!


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you John, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

T28pilot
We never race on-road on sat. Some of us race off-road sat. We will be there this Sun and next Sun you should stop by.


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

both tracks have transponders to use at the track.


----------



## T28Pilot (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Scott, I was under the impression that Beaver and The Gate worked together and switched schedules somewhere thruout the season. Like for example a winter season was run at The Gate on Saturdays and Sundays were run at Beaver and they switched days when summer came along.

I may end up having to run more events with Norcar at The Gate as my Sundays are not as readily available.


----------

